# Genitori



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli? 
Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
Le teorie psicologiche parlano di ruolo materno e ruolo paterno. Le conoscete? 
Questi ruoli nella vostra famiglia vengono incarnati dalla madre e dal padre o da entrambi in momenti diversi o addirittura ribaltati?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sembra per me questa domanda.
Ma ti rispondo con calma perché richiede impegno. Comincio a pensarci e ti rispondo nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sembra per me questa domanda.
> Ma ti rispondo con calma perché richiede impegno. Comincio a pensarci e ti rispondo nei prossimi giorni.


È per tutti.
Io oggi apprezzo molto i miei genitori, che non ci sono più, ma ho cercato di modificare alcuni aspetti.


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
> Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
> Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli?
> Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
> ...


Il discorso è ampissimo…
Personalmente ho contestato tanto i miei genitori da adolescente nonostante mi rendessi conto che non fossero poi male
Mi hanno dato il senso di famiglia, il senso del sacrificio, mi hanno insegnato che non è tutto dovuto ma che le cose ce le dobbiamo guadagnare
Essendo la mia una famiglia monoreddito non avevo certo il superfluo ma mi sento di dire che non mi sia mai mancato niente e di sicuro i miei hanno sempre avuto fiducia in me
A 19 anni ho iniziato a lavorare e non mi hanno mai chiesto niente, anzi, quando ho comprato la macchina mi hanno  anche aiutata
Lo stesso i miei suoceri con mio marito, su questo abbiamo avuto lo stesso vissuto da figli 
A 24 anni quando ho potuto me ne sono andata perché comunque stavo in casa loro e dovevo stare alle loro regole.  E le loro regole mi stavano strette
Quando con mio marito abbiamo deciso di avere un figlio ci siamo trovati d’accordo su una cosa importante: la coerenza
La bambina è piccola ma ha un bel caratterino e ci sfida continuamente, se diciamo una cosa la dobbiamo fare. Sempre. Anche se lei piange e ti si stringe il cuore. ovviamente passando io più tempo con la bambina quella che ha più autorità sulla bambina sono io 
Mentre il babbo è visto più come compagno di giochi 
Cerchiamo però di mandarle segnali coerenti sempre, le stiamo dando le basi, se io dico una cosa lui non mi contraddice e viceversa, non deve pensare di poter ottenere qualcosa in più da uno dei due
Poi crescendo vediamo come andrà


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
> Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
> Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli?
> Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
> ...


Risponderò a pezzi, raccontando la mia esperienza. Lo farò a pezzi perché scrivendo spesso mentre guido rischierei di fare un pippone ripetendo magari gli stessi concetti con parole diverse. Non mi aspetto da quello che scriverò nasca un confronto volto a distruggere o confermare, perché è unicamente la mia esperienza e niente più, può non piacere o può essere amata o lasciare indifferenti, tuttavia quella è e quella rimane.

Assieme al figlio nascono anche il papà e la mamma, entità prima inesistenti, nessuno quindi nasce imparato o acquisisce le giuste competenze sui propri figli leggendo un libro.
Tuttavia oggi, la tecnologia aiuta molto chi vuole essere aiutato e, la scienza fatta di nozioni scritte da persone che hanno studiato la psicologia e la pedagogia arrivano al domicilio di ognuno.
Grazie a questo si puo‘ Imparare a fare propri alcuni argomenti che vanno bene con tutti i bambini del mondo.
Per argomenti intendo:
la distanza emotiva
la coerenza
l’accettazione delle proprie emozioni
la paura
la rabbia
la fiducia controllata
la censura
le regole 
il ruolo
le priorità 
l’educazione non prioritaria su tutto
Insomma un mattone di cose da leggere che pero‘ l’arrivo di un bambino e nel mio caso 4, puoi applicare subito nell’immediato con gesti concreti.
Abbiamo assunto ruoli differenti a seconda delle età, senza accorgerci abbiamo assunto ciò che ci veniva più naturale.
Avendo figli distribuiti tra gli 11 e i 19 anni, potrai capire come questi ruoli cambino anche nell’arco della stessa giornata e la strada è solo in salita.
Implica impegno costante, per più anni, senza mai un cedimento, è una mission con obiettivo a lunga scadenza, oltre l’orizzonte. Talmente lontano che è meglio concentrarsi sul breve termine.
Al di la dei ruoli più o meno definiti, abbiamo prediletto la coerenza per non far mai venire meno l’autorevolezza dell’altro ed a volte c’è li siamo pure scambiati.
Al di la dell’aspetto educativo non prioritario su quello affettivo, abbiamo deciso da soli nella coppia avendo la lungimiranza che manca a tutti i bambini del mondo che basano le proprie esigenze per lo più sull’istinto del momento, quali erano gli aspetti della loro vita per noi essenziali nella formazione della mente.
Una volta deciso questo abbiamo fatto, decidendo per loro e senza ascoltare le loro inclinazioni del momento, il tipo di attività fisica e spostiva che avrebbero coltivato nella loro esistenza.
E‘ anche vero che per noi del ceto medio, non è che ci sia da fare chissà quali voli pindarici, la vita di un bambino si divide tra famiglia, scuola, eventuale parrocchia, sport. Nell’ambito scuola parrocchia sport si e‘ sviluppato poi come credo sia normale il divertimento e gli amici.
Abbiamo partecipato ad alcuni corsi tenuti da Alberto Pellai, del quale ho letto tutti i libri. Quando nascono figli è assolutamente importate darsi una organizzazione, la coppia diventa una famiglia Che a sua volta è una istituzione. Se si entra in questa forma mentis si riesce a gestire tutto come fosse un lavoro che appassiona, che lo si fa perche piace, ben diverso da ciò che si fa solo per campare.
I miei figli oggi non sono né meglio né peggio di tutti gli altri figli, resto sempre dell’idea e lo scrittore dopo avermi ascoltato non ha potuto che darmi ragione, al di là delle nozioni, il male viene da se e il bene, che è piu’ 
faticoso, bisogna farlo venire.

Venendo a me.
Diventando genitore ho imparato a essere figlio.
Ho cominciato a voler bene a mia mamma come ad una mamma e non come ad una dispensatrice di regole, ho imparato ad abbracciarla, a sentire il suo odore che è anche il mio cercando invano di recuperare i primi 24 anni della mia vita.
Nulla di ciò che sono stato da bambino e ragazzo, nulla di ciò che ho imparato guardando i miei genitori è stato riversato sulla mia attuale famiglia. Ho chiuso volutamente tutto fuori.
Se ho fatto bene o fatto male cara Brunetta io non lo so. 
Sta di fatto che mi porto dietro alcuni strascichi che hanno lasciato irrisolta una parte della mia esistenza. 
Ne ho preso coscienza ma su alcune cose non riesco ancora a sbloccarmi.

Bon direi di avere scritto tutto. 
Ora posso riprendere a fare il pirla che è meno faticoso.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

In adolescenza tutti vorremmo più libertà di quella che ci viene concessa e litighiamo e/o soffriamo.
Con la maturità dovremmo capire che forse chiedevamo troppo o comunque che i genitori hanno fatto del loro meglio.
Ci sono anche i genitori non riescono a fare meglio del pessimo.
Fortunatamente non sono moltissimi.
Concordo sul fatto che la coerenza tra genitori e il rispetto delle promesse.
Infatti io sono stata molto attenta nelle promesse.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In adolescenza tutti vorremmo più libertà di quella che ci viene concessa e litighiamo e/o soffriamo.
> Con la maturità dovremmo capire che forse chiedevamo troppo o comunque che i genitori hanno fatto del loro meglio.
> Ci sono anche i genitori non riescono a fare meglio del pessimo.
> Fortunatamente non sono moltissimi.
> ...


Diciamo Bruni, se ti va bene sei stato bravo, se ti va meno bene…anche se hai fatto del tuo meglio, forse non era il meglio giusto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo Bruni, se ti va bene sei stato bravo, se ti va meno bene…anche se hai fatto del tuo meglio, forse non era il meglio giusto.


Intendo che, una volta diventati adulti, se i genitori hanno mediamente sbagliato, possiamo essere indulgenti e perdonare i loro sbagli.


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Risponderò a pezzi, raccontando la mia esperienza. Lo farò a pezzi perché scrivendo spesso mentre guido rischierei di fare un pippone ripetendo magari gli stessi concetti con parole diverse. Non mi aspetto da quello che scriverò nasca un confronto volto a distruggere o confermare, perché è unicamente la mia esperienza e niente più, può non piacere o può essere amata o lasciare indifferenti, tuttavia quella è e quella rimane.
> 
> Assieme al figlio nascono anche il papà e la mamma, entità prima inesistenti, nessuno quindi nasce imparato o acquisisce le giuste competenze sui propri figli leggendo un libro.
> Tuttavia oggi, la tecnologia aiuta molto chi vuole essere aiutato e, la scienza fatta di nozioni scritte da persone che hanno studiato la psicologia e la pedagogia arrivano al domicilio di ognuno.
> ...


mi hai fatto pensare al mio babbo, lui è l'ultimo di 9 fratelli, mio nonno era il padre padrone, usava con i figli la tecnica del terrore, dava loro dei compiti da fare e se la sera quando tornava a casa non avevi fatto tutto, erano botte. mio babbo si è sempre allontanato da questo schema, lui aveva paura del padre e non ha mai voluto che né io né mia sorella dovessimo mai aver paura di lui


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Diciamo Bruni, se ti va bene sei stato bravo, se ti va meno bene…anche se hai fatto del tuo meglio, forse non era il meglio giusto.


come hai scritto prima, non si diventa genitori con il libretto delle istruzioni. poi ci sono anche i pessimi genitori, ma quello è un altro discorso, la maggior parte dei genitori sono persone che fanno del loro meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mi hai fatto pensare al mio babbo, lui è l'ultimo di 9 fratelli, mio nonno era il padre padrone, usava con i figli la tecnica del terrore, dava loro dei compiti da fare e se la sera quando tornava a casa non avevi fatto tutto, erano botte. mio babbo si è sempre allontanato da questo schema, lui aveva paura del padre e non ha mai voluto che né io né mia sorella dovessimo mai aver paura di lui


Usava il vasetto di pesto?
Ieri sera ho letto una frase su FB.

c‘e chi dice che le piante vanno curate con amore.
io le curo con terrore.
alla mia piantina di basilico mostro tutte le mattine il vasetto del pesto.


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In adolescenza tutti vorremmo più libertà di quella che ci viene concessa e litighiamo e/o soffriamo.
> Con la maturità dovremmo capire che forse chiedevamo troppo o comunque che i genitori hanno fatto del loro meglio.
> Ci sono anche i genitori non riescono a fare meglio del pessimo.
> Fortunatamente non sono moltissimi.
> ...


ma infatti non mi lamento affatto dei miei, erano rigidi ma neanche tanto, quello che potevano lo hanno sempre fatto
io a 16 anni sono andata al mare con le mie amiche, 2 giorni a fine agosto. ufficialmente c'era anche mia sorella con noi
ma solo perchè ci serviva qualcuno di maggiorenne per l'albergo. lei poi 20 anni appena fidanzata... capirai che voglia aveva di star dietro a noi. infatti eravamo praticamente da sole, quindi alla fine mi hanno anche permesso tanto
ma lo potevano fare proprio perchè avevano già posto le basi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Usava il vasetto di pesto?
> Ieri sera ho letto una frase su FB.
> 
> c‘e chi dice che le piante vanno curate con amore.
> ...


Dovrei provare con il basilico.
Fa molto ridere.
Tu hai citato Pellai, ci sono molti libri sull’argomento. Mi stupisce chi non vuole leggere nulla perché crede di avere la scienza infusa del genitore, solo per il fatto di essersi riprodotto.
Il mondo cambia e bisogna trovare il modo di adattare le regole.


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
> Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
> Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli?
> Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
> ...



I i miei genitori li ho amati e rispettati molto , mai criticato  e discusso perchè sapevo che se venivo ripreso  era per il mio bene  .
Essere io e mia moglie diventati genitori non abbiamo fatto altro che applicare cosa ci hanno insegnato i nostri anche per mia moglie  era così perchè la sua famiglia era degli stessi principi della mia .
Come ho scritto  per il tempo a disposizione ci siamo divisi i compiti quindi io lavoro e lei   stava molto con i bambini quindi , molte cose che condividevamo  era lei che stava attenta ad impartirle , io di tempo per stare in famiglia , la sera  e la domenica  , mai avuto una discussione con mia moglie . Sai le direttive che gli abbiamo dato ,io un po' meno presente , gli ha permesso loro di adattarsi alle compagne che hanno trovato , con il lavoro che fanno possono loro dare una mano in tuto per tutto , cosa che in casa faceva solo mia moglie , non si lamentano adesso perchè hanno presente  che il loro tempo libero serve per alleviare il lavoro  , hanno cpaito cosa faceva la loro mamma dopo  che aveva fatto il suo lavoor da impiegata finiva per  seguire loro , con i compiti, pranzo e cena,  divertimenti  e palestra e piscina ,io quando potevo facevo la mia parte  m ail più lo faceva lei  quindi io ero consapevole di aver trovato una compagna con la testa sulle spalle .
Penso Brunetta che era quello che facevi tu  nella tua famiglia


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Usava il vasetto di pesto?
> Ieri sera ho letto una frase su FB.
> 
> c‘e chi dice che le piante vanno curate con amore.
> ...



magari
no purtroppo mio nonno era violento, mia nonna era la regina della casa, la sua parola era assolutamente legge in casa, lui tornava la sera, lei faceva il resoconto e lui dava le punizioni. sistema terribile dal quale mio babbo e i suoi fratelli si sono subito allontanati


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma infatti non mi lamento affatto dei miei, erano rigidi ma neanche tanto, quello che potevano lo hanno sempre fatto
> io a 16 anni sono andata al mare con le mie amiche, 2 giorni a fine agosto. ufficialmente c'era anche mia sorella con noi
> ma solo perchè ci serviva qualcuno di maggiorenne per l'albergo. lei poi 20 anni appena fidanzata... capirai che voglia aveva di star dietro a noi. infatti eravamo praticamente da sole, quindi alla fine mi hanno anche permesso tanto
> ma lo potevano fare proprio perchè avevano già posto le basi


Infatti si educa alla responsabilità. 
Ognuno sceglie le responsabilità che si sente di prendersi, tra le quali c’è cedere la responsabilità.


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti si educa alla responsabilità.
> Ognuno sceglie le responsabilità che si sente di prendersi, tra le quali c’è cedere la responsabilità.


è quello che stiamo cercando di fare con la bambina


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> I i miei genitori li ho amati e rispettati molto , mai criticato  e discusso perchè sapevo che se venivo ripreso  era per il mio bene  .
> Essere io e mia moglie diventati genitori non abbiamo fatto altro che applicare cosa ci hanno insegnato i nostri anche per mia moglie  era così perchè la sua famiglia era degli stessi principi della mia .
> Come ho scritto  *per il tempo a disposizione ci siamo divisi i compiti quindi io lavoro e lei   stava molto con i bambini *quindi , molte cose che condividevamo  era lei che stava attenta ad impartirle , io di tempo per stare in famiglia , la sera  e la domenica  , mai avuto una discussione con mia moglie . Sai le direttive che gli abbiamo dato ,io un po' meno presente , gli ha permesso loro di adattarsi alle compagne che hanno trovato , con il lavoro che fanno possono loro dare una mano in tuto per tutto , cosa che in casa faceva solo mia moglie , non si lamentano adesso perchè hanno presente  che il loro tempo libero serve per alleviare il lavoro  , hanno cpaito cosa faceva la loro mamma dopo  che aveva fatto il suo lavoor da impiegata finiva per  seguire loro , con i compiti, pranzo e cena,  divertimenti  e palestra e piscina ,io quando potevo facevo la mia parte  m ail più lo faceva lei  quindi io ero consapevole di aver trovato una compagna con la testa sulle spalle .
> Penso Brunetta che era quello che facevi tu  nella tua famiglia


Comincio a pensare che fosse una divisione dei compiti che dava sicurezza agli individui, nel compito di essere genitori e nella coppia.
Forse oggi tutti si trovano a dover contrattare sempre tutto e molti e molte si sentono a disagio o sfruttati.
No, nella mia coppia eravamo paritari in tutto.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovrei provare con il basilico.
> Fa molto ridere.
> Tu hai citato Pellai, ci sono molti libri sull’argomento. Mi stupisce chi non vuole leggere nulla perché crede di avere la scienza infusa del genitore, solo per il fatto di essersi riprodotto.
> Il mondo cambia e bisogna trovare il modo di adattare le regole.


abbiamo Internet. 
internet non è solo svago, cazzeggio, sesso, pericoli.
e’ anche tante cose belle, basta aver voglia di apprendere qualcosa.
il mondo cambia, il non trovare delle regole a volte è solo dovuto alla paura di questo cambiamento, al fatto che normando qualcosa potremmo essere costretti ad uscire dalla nostra zona di comfort.
ma lo si deve fare, tanto il cambiamento è in atto da quando è nato l’Omo Sapiens. Non è una cosa di oggi, di ieri o di domani.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> magari
> no purtroppo mio nonno era violento, mia nonna era la regina della casa, la sua parola era assolutamente legge in casa, lui tornava la sera, lei faceva il resoconto e lui dava le punizioni. sistema terribile dal quale mio babbo e i suoi fratelli si sono subito allontanati


Io con te farei uguale…ti punirei…
Preparo la frusta e la tutina di latex.


----------



## omicron (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io con te farei uguale…ti punirei…
> Preparo la frusta e la tutina di latex.


ma io santa sono


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che fosse una divisione dei compiti che dava sicurezza agli individui, nel compito di essere genitori e nella coppia.
> Forse oggi tutti si trovano a dover contrattare sempre tutto e molti e molte si sentono a disagio o sfruttati.
> No, nella mia coppia eravamo paritari in tutto.


se ricordo male non facevate lo stesso lavoro?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se ricordo male non facevate lo stesso lavoro?


Simile.
Non è stato casuale, ma una scelta.


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

quindi insieme avevate tempo per voi , cioè mi spiego tu spesso il pomeriggio non avevi da lavorare  e così anche lui?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quindi insieme avevate tempo per voi , cioè mi spiego tu spesso il pomeriggio non avevi da lavorare  e così anche lui?


Tempo per noi poco ugualmente.
Più che altro divisione dei compiti.
Io uscivo coni figli, lui con l’amante


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tempo per noi poco ugualmente.
> Più che altro divisione dei compiti.
> Io uscivo coni figli, lui con l’amante


dai non essere ironica , se posso quanti anni siete stati insieme


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dai non essere ironica , se posso quanti anni siete stati insieme


Quasi 25


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

tanti anni peccato lui se le sposata o stanno convivendo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanti anni peccato lui se le sposata o stanno convivendo?


Posso fermarmi qui?


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Posso fermarmi qui?


si , scusa la mia indiscrezione


----------



## Vera (25 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
> Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
> Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli?
> Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
> ...


Mia madre è sempre stata per me una donna speciale. Da grande avrei voluto essere lei. Bella, dolce, determinata, intelligente, creativa. Io e mio fratello avevamo 8 e 9 anni quando si è ritrovata a fare da mamma e papà. Una donna mamma con le palle. 
Con mia figlia ho cercato di mettere in pratica i suoi insegnamenti. Educazione, rispetto, portare a termine quello che ci si è prefissati, non arrendersi di fronte alle avversità, impegnarsi per raggiungere gli obiettivi, amare se stessi.
Quando mi trovo in difficoltà con mia figlia (adolescenza ahi ahi ahi) penso a cosa avrebbe fatto e detto lei. Quindi respiro profondamente ed evito di sbraitare come una pazza.
Dietro una grande donna, a volte, come nel mio caso, c'è una grande mamma.
Mi ha detto più volte di essere fiera di me. Spero lo sia ancora.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia madre è sempre stata per me una donna speciale. Da grande avrei voluto essere lei. Bella, dolce, determinata, intelligente, creativa. Io e mio fratello avevamo 8 e 9 anni quando si è ritrovata a fare da mamma e papà. Una donna mamma con le palle.
> Con mia figlia ho cercato di mettere in pratica i suoi insegnamenti. Educazione, rispetto, portare a termine quello che ci si è prefissati, non arrendersi di fronte alle avversità, impegnarsi per raggiungere gli obiettivi, amare se stessi.
> Quando mi trovo in difficoltà con mia figlia (adolescenza ahi ahi ahi) penso a cosa avrebbe fatto e detto lei. Quindi respiro profondamente ed evito di sbraitare come una pazza.
> Dietro una grande donna, a volte, come nel mio caso, c'è una grande mamma.
> Mi ha detto più volte di essere fiera di me. Spero lo sia ancora.


Io sono molto orgogliosa dei miei figli.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia madre è sempre stata per me una donna speciale. Da grande avrei voluto essere lei. Bella, dolce, determinata, intelligente, creativa. Io e mio fratello avevamo 8 e 9 anni quando si è ritrovata a fare da mamma e papà. Una donna mamma con le palle.
> Con mia figlia ho cercato di mettere in pratica i suoi insegnamenti. Educazione, rispetto, portare a termine quello che ci si è prefissati, non arrendersi di fronte alle avversità, impegnarsi per raggiungere gli obiettivi, amare se stessi.
> Quando mi trovo in difficoltà con mia figlia (adolescenza ahi ahi ahi) penso a cosa avrebbe fatto e detto lei. Quindi respiro profondamente ed evito di sbraitare come una pazza.
> Dietro una grande donna, a volte, come nel mio caso, c'è una grande mamma.
> Mi ha detto più volte di essere fiera di me. Spero lo sia ancora.


Parole sante @Vera...
Io ogni giorno penso alla mia mamma e quanto sia stata brava con me...e con i miei figli...
Ormai è lassù da 6 anni ma è veramente un angelo!
Io posso dire veramente che per me è stata fondamentale...
Si è ammazzata di lavoro per la sua famiglia...
Ci ha cresciute in un modo eccezionale ..
Ma ha avuto anche la fortuna di aver trovato un uomo altrettanto unico!!!
E non lo dico perché li ho avuti come genitori...
Ma io ho avuto veramente fortuna ...
E lo so benissimo...


----------



## oriente70 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Fra me e la mia compagna c'è un vissuto ed un educazione molto differente , ora dico per fortuna  il confronto era  aperto su tutti i fronti .  Na guerra . 
Su una casa solo ci siamo trovati d'accordo dare l'esempio . E a distanza di tempo sta dando buoni risultati . 
A differenza dei nostri genitori abbiamo cercato il momento giusto per affrontare l'argomento sesso   senza molti tabù 
Anche perché controllando cosa si dicevano con gli amici e cosa vedevano in certi siti, prevenire meglio di curare. 
È una continua evoluzione per i genitori e figli  poi tutti possono sbagliare


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Fra me e la mia compagna c'è un vissuto ed un educazione molto differente , ora dico per fortuna  il confronto era  aperto su tutti i fronti .  Na guerra .
> Su una casa solo ci siamo trovati d'accordo dare l'esempio . E a distanza di tempo sta dando buoni risultati .
> A differenza dei nostri genitori abbiamo cercato il momento giusto per affrontare l'argomento sesso   senza molti tabù
> Anche perché controllando cosa si dicevano con gli amici e cosa vedevano in certi siti, prevenire meglio di curare.
> È una continua evoluzione per i genitori e figli  poi tutti possono sbagliare


Infatti i tempi cambiano, bisogna adeguarsi.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti abbiamo l’esperienza di essere stati figli e moltissimi quella di essere genitori.
> Certamente tutti in qualche modo abbiamo usato il modo di essere genitori della nostra famiglia, per modellare per somiglianze e differenze il nostro modo di essere genitori.
> Cosa avete deciso che fosse fondamentale nelle varie età dei figli?
> Ne avete discusso con il partner prima di avere figli, man mano che crescevano o uno dei due ha abbastanza delegato a chi sembrava più competente nelle varie circostanze?
> ...


Io ho solo detto: sarò l'opposto dei miei genitori.
Le teorie psicologiche alla fine si sono rivelate una grande cagata.
Soprattutto perché sono gli stessi psichiatri a dubitarne quando falliscono.
E nessuno di noi è psicologo o psichiatra, e anche loro sono esseri umani.
Quell'idea positivista di poter scegliere la strada migliore, e di saperlo anche fare, si scontra con i limiti biologici che ognuno di noi ha.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho solo detto: sarò l'opposto dei miei genitori.
> Le teorie psicologiche alla fine si sono rivelate una grande cagata.
> Soprattutto perché sono gli stessi psichiatri a dubitarne quando falliscono.
> E nessuno di noi è psicologo o psichiatra, e anche loro sono esseri umani.
> Quell'idea positivista di poter scegliere la strada migliore, e di saperlo anche fare, si scontra con i limiti biologici che ognuno di noi ha.


Dicevo che almeno ci si prova.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo che almeno ci si prova.


Fa parte dell'essere genitori.
Poi però non sempre si riesce a far sì che tutto vada bene.
Se la vita fosse governabile, con l'intelligenza o la cultura, avremmo risolto tutto quanto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Fa parte dell'essere genitori.
> Poi però non sempre si riesce a far sì che tutto vada bene.
> Se la vita fosse governabile, con l'intelligenza o la cultura, avremmo risolto tutto quanto.


Infatti il principio di realtà comprende riconoscere di non avere il controllo su una miriade di cose.


----------

